
Getting ‘screeched in’ in Newfoundland - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20181105-a-strange-welcome-in-canada
======
pyreal
Interesting to see an article hit front page of HN about my home province. I
live very near the area that this story references. I have a 'Screech In'
mobile app in the prototype phase, expecting a launch early next year. The app
will help facilitate the many screech in ceremonies that happen throughout the
year - and especially in the busy summer tourism season.

~~~
grovesNL
I think there are lots of Newfoundlanders on HN ;-) Your app sounds
interesting, many people only seem to be aware of the ceremonies at
Christian's.

------
Humdeee
Fun to do, even if it's largely for tourists now. I can say without a doubt
that east coasters in the Maritime provinces are some of the most genuine,
nicest people on planet Earth.

~~~
notafraudster
This is going to sound super pedantic, but "Maritime" provinces in Canada
means Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, and Prince Edward Island, and specifically
excludes Newfoundland. You want "Atlantic" provinces. This is kinda a bugbear
for Newfoundlanders. Don't worry, I'd still invite you to my kitchen party.

~~~
Humdeee
I didn't know that, thank you. Learned something new today. Still all very
nice people.

-Signed, an embarrassed central Canadian

------
sbisson
I still have the certificate from back when I was Screeched-In in the early
'00s; after a couple of months in St John's working with a software company
there that was lead contractor on a project I was architecting...

I was on a boat at the time...

~~~
acheron
It’s my impression that every story someone tells about Newfoundland contains
the phrase “I was on a boat at the time” somewhere along the way...

------
slavik81
Reading this, I had an urge to go watch a Donnie Dumphy video[1]. He feels
like a living contradiction, so I don't know how the people of Newfoundland
feel about the character. It probably helps that he's not real.

[1]:
[https://youtu.be/pQS1Rwo5vp0?t=0m22s](https://youtu.be/pQS1Rwo5vp0?t=0m22s)

------
moomin
The bit that sticks out for me is that the usage "me old cock", which I
strongly associate with London, is recognized in Newfoundland.

Gotta wonder what weird etymology the phrase has to become "local" in two such
different and far-flung areas.

~~~
pyreal
It's not surprising when you understand that Newfoundland was a British colony
until we joined Canada in 1949
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newfoundland_Colony](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newfoundland_Colony)).
My parents were born British so there's a stronger British/Irish influence
here than Canadian in many ways.

~~~
monkeynotes
And like England, France is just off the coast of Newfoundland:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Pierre_and_Miquelon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Pierre_and_Miquelon)

~~~
coughupalung
As a 30-something year old Canadian, I was surprised to learn about this place
just last year!

